# Looking For Musicians...



## Avlenna (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey all!  I'm looking for musicians who are interested in starting an all furry alternative metal/rock and jazz fusion band near the Pittsburgh, PA area (Eastern Ohio, Northern West Virginia areas included).  I can sing (soprano range) and play bass guitar (I'd prefer to do one or the other) and I'm looking for the following instruments:
-2 guitars
-drums
-piano/keyboard
-saxophone (needs to have alto and/or tenor of their own, but needs to know how to play them all if possible)
-2 trumpets
-2 added vocalists (various ranges)

You can reply on here if interested or just send me a message.  Must be over 18.  Can be male or female.  Thanks!


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Sounds awesome  I'd be glad to join, although I'm not quite 18 yet and I'm in the uk :/ So, I think I would have to stay solo for the time being >.<


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 25, 2012)

haha Nice!  Well, if you do end up coming to the area, send me a message.  What do you play?


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Piano/keyboard, But i sing a lot more often, so I guess I play the throat


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

If I was in the area I would dust off my Trumpet and come join!


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh man I'd love to join, but I'm down under and underage.

Keyboards / Countertenor / French Horn / Percussion / Bass / Guitar


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxtrot53 said:


> Oh man I'd love to join, but I'm down under and underage.
> 
> Keyboards / Countertenor / French Horn / Percussion / Bass / Guitar



That's too bad.   You have quite the list to pick from when it comes to instruments, too.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 31, 2012)

I play guitar, but a 9 hour drive to practice is a bit much for me, otherwise I'd love to.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 1, 2013)

If there wasn't a whole ocean between us, I'd come along. Have you asked any musicians on FA? You may be able to note http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrymusicians and ask if they would put a notice on their next spotlight saying you're looking for people.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 1, 2013)

Raptros said:


> If there wasn't a whole ocean between us, I'd come along. Have you asked any musicians on FA? You may be able to note http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrymusicians and ask if they would put a notice on their next spotlight saying you're looking for people.



I haven't yet.  I'm trying to find people on the forums first before I post on there.  Thanks a bundle though!


----------



## slashlife (Feb 7, 2013)

i would actually be interested if i didn't live in new york. i play guitar, piano/keyboard, and i can scream pretty good, not so good at singing though.


----------



## thaos627 (Apr 3, 2013)

Best of luck, its not easy finding furry musicians. I play bass but i live too far from you sorry.


----------

